

Cloud computing is dead. - endlessvoid94
http://compositecode.com/2011/01/31/overloaded-to-death-cloud-computing-is-dead/

======
sophacles
Sigh... the term "cloud computing" never had a firm meaning. Or rather, the
firm meaning was never what people (particularly those most excited about it)
wanted it to be. Basically cloud computing came about like this:

1\. Software designers, network guys and so on have long used a picture of a
cloud to represent the internet, some wide area network, existing
infrastructure that needs to be ignored for the purposes of "this discussion".

2\. It became common to draw services inside the cloud, e.g. dns, webpages,
and so on, or as simple boxes just off the cloud.

3\. Naturally people started referring to stuff on the diagram as 'in the
cloud'.

4\. Someone decided to turn this vague thing into a real term for his
services, since they tended to be digrammed "in the cloud", (s)he called it
cloud computing.

5\. The english language, doing its thing, caused a vague term to be applied
vaguely to vague concepts but retain a kernel of meaning.

Now, cloud computing means what it always meant "can be drawn such that the
thing I'm selling can be abstracted to a cloud". Seriously the reason so many
different things are called cloud computing is the person calling it that has
a particular view of what should be an abstracted infrastructure cloud. Looked
at in this light it, the whole term has always been the same.

~~~
wglb
There is the flag button.

~~~
sophacles
Yes there is. However pretending problems don't exist by hiding them doesn't
every change anything. If, on the other hand, I reply and make my point and
attempt to address the problem, perhaps the problem will go away through the
magic of solution.

I don't understand why you would comment tho, since you could easily down,
flag, or otherwise pretend my comment you don't like doesn't exist, which is
how you suggest to others they handle things...

------
cagenut
In 2001 a couple of my roomates where interns at IBM and worked on "grid"
projects (which is a lost cousin of the cloud/utility/aaS family). One of them
remarked how every time they had a meeting with multiple suits, and someone
had to whiteboard what they were talking about, the internet was _always_ a
cloud. Like there was some unwritten rule passed on in oral visio training
lore that the internet is a cloud.

Whenever I hear 'cloud computing' I know exactly what people mean. Its that
fuzzy overlap zone between outsourcing and the internet that exists in
management/executives mind as a code phrase for "someone elses problem".

------
hsmyers
I am so GD tired of "--- is dead" as the title of what amounts to a rant
(seemingly quite factual in this case) based on what someone dislikes about
the subject. Cloud Computing is not dead. At worst the media has in their
usual bandwagon rush severally mislabeled things, but that has little to do
with it being "dead". Is "Hacking" dead? The press in all flavors has gotten
this one wrong almost from day one. But (and this is the important part) those
who 'hack' know what is going on and continue accordingly. As do those who
'crack' <sigh>. I suspect there is not much to be done about blog-venting, but
I do wish that while he condemns the media he realize that he is part of what
he is condemning...

------
zipdog
So, the article actually argues that a popular tech term "cloud" has become a
buzzword (naturally) and so is overused. Well, duh.

Meanwhile cloud computing (being location-independent computing) is as strong
as ever, and will remain so.

------
adelevie
Something tells me a more appropriate title such as "Cloud Computing is an
often misused term" would have gotten zero clicks.

~~~
anto1ne
And it would have been fair.

I completely agree with the article, but I was quite surprised by the subject
after the link I clicked.

